# Insurance Confusion



## ThunderWing (May 10, 2007)

A while back I looked to get insurance on a R33, with about 500 bhp.

Having never driven anything like that, in power terms, Dan at A-plan, and others said I'd struggle to get insurance as no broker would be willing to take a chance on me.

However, just put my details in moneysupermarket for a R35 and low and behold about 30 quotes the least being £695 for me and the wife, fully comp., no claims discount protected, £650 excess.

A standard R35 produces 480bhp, maybe a bit more, so whats the difference in insurance terms then??? I can buy a R35 and insure it in ten minutes off a price comparison site but if I buy an R33, with the same power, no can do????

Am I missing something, apart from the fact the R35 at £40,000 would be much more expensive to repair than the R33. And no, I ain't got £40,000 lying around to buy an R35.... I wish. :runaway:


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

ThunderWing said:


> A while back I looked to get insurance on a R33, with about 500 bhp.
> 
> Having never driven anything like that, in power terms, Dan at A-plan, and others said I'd struggle to get insurance as no broker would be willing to take a chance on me.
> 
> ...


Hello,

The online sites are never the best for high performance modified cars.

If you talk to the main brokers who know the market well, i.e A-Plan, Keith Michaels, Adrain Flux, Sky, Pace Ward etc, they will all have similar views with experience on performance cars.

The online sites are great when you run the quote online, but if you call them then you may get a different response.

Also if you read the small print they may exclude things like windscreen cover, covering modifications like for like and excess may be higher than quoted.

My advise is before you spend the money on the car, call the company who are quoting online and discuss the modifications, cover extra and make sure its 100% guaranteed. 

Hope you dont mind me posting but just wanted to offer advise.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

ThunderWing said:


> A while back I looked to get insurance on a R33, with about 500 bhp.
> 
> Having never driven anything like that, in power terms, Dan at A-plan, and others said I'd struggle to get insurance as no broker would be willing to take a chance on me.
> 
> ...


Sorry just to add, the R35 (awesome car by the way :thumbsup is imported into to the uk and designed for the UK market. The R33 is a classed as a Japanese grey import.

The R35 would have more insurers quoting on it, where the R33 being a grey import would have to fit the critera on the import schemes that we have.

Sorry if it sounds confusing and its always differcult trying to explain by message on here.

Your more than welcome to give me a call and I am happy to explain in detail.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes.
0845-0711234


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> The online sites are never the best for high performance modified cars.
> 
> ...


As dan says it wont cover a lot of things on the online sites. Windscreens on an R35 will set you back over £1k. The specialists are always the best route even if you end up paying a higher amount. I'd like to know that every mod i have will be replaced like for like and not just given a 40% value for the total book price of my car based on a standard model


----------

